# twist 180



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i have always admired those going superfast and then suddenly switch nose/tail with a little jump and they keep riding switch on the opposite edge. Especially because I am not good at switch, and doing it so fast I imagine is even more difficult. 
So i decided to look for it on the web, and it took a while just to find how this flat trick is called. 
So it is "Twist 180", i found only 1 video on the web and that's it. The video is very well done to be honest.

Any idea? suggestion? anything is more than welcome


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I would just call it a 180 butter but maybe the kids named it something else.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Frontside/backside nose roll.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

How is it different from just switching to switch? Frontside 180s are more of a tool than a trick.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Had a convo about this the other day. I think the difference is with a roll or butter the board doesn't necessarily leave the ground. 180's can start (or end) with butter/roll/press but I think means there is air involved. At speed the rotation happens over a length of the hill, as in numbers of feet between line leading to takeoff and line starting at landing, and the hop can be higher or lower obviously depending if it's ollied/ launched/ dropped.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> Had a convo about this the other day. I think the difference is with a roll or butter the board doesn't necessarily leave the ground. 180's can start (or end) with butter/roll/press but I think means there is air involved. At speed the rotation happens over a length of the hill, as in numbers of feet between line leading to takeoff and line starting at landing, and the hop can be higher or lower obviously depending if it's ollied/ launched/ dropped.


It's pretty hard to ollie a 180... at least for me lol. For a FS 180, you'll be on a heel-side carve, prerotate (if you need to) and hop (both feet leave ground at same time) onto a toeside carve in the same direction. Hard to do a real ollie when you're carving. 

I usually do a nose press 180 because I'm lazy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck it's not that hard people. But just look up Ryan Knapton on Youtube he'll show you how it's done.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Well there are many ways to do it. You can either do a fs/bs 180 by jumping and twist
You can also do nose/tail rolls.
The difference is if the board leave the snow.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

dave785 said:


> It's pretty hard to ollie a 180... at least for me lol. For a FS 180, you'll be on a heel-side carve, prerotate (if you need to) and hop (both feet leave ground at same time) onto a toeside carve in the same direction. Hard to do a real ollie when you're carving.
> 
> I usually do a nose press 180 because I'm lazy.


Why on edge? Just flat base, preload, ollie, and twist.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Ryan is insane on his rolling butters and euro carvers to 540 or whatever else he thinks of.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you are looking for the 180 hop, not the noseroll or butter that others are describing. It is basically a fs 180 but many of the tutorials go into it talking about setup carves and being on edge. It is actually much simpler than that. This video talks about how to do it, but its in Japanese. Maybe you can get the gist though:


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Hm let me add a third option here 

Maybe he means like a slight hop into a reverse carve? Dylan Gamache from the Yawgoons is the best at it.






The whole video is great but he does that specific move at 0:49. God I love their edits can't wait for 18 to drop.


----------

